# Michael Jackson suffers heart attack and dies: TMZ



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MICHAEL Jackson, 50, has suffered a heart attack and died, gossip website TMZ reports.

Paramedics were unable to revive him.

TMZ were told: "when paramedics arrived, Jackson had no pulse and they never got a pulse back."

Michael is survived by three children: Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr., Paris Michael Katherine Jackson and Prince "Blanket" Michael Jackson II.

The website reports he had been taken to hospital in LA after CPR treatment by paramedics who were called to his home.

Los Angeles Fire Department paramedics were first at the scene of the singer's $US100,000-a-month rented home in Holmby Hills near Sunset Boulevard about 12.12pm (local time) to find him not breathing, the Los Angeles Times reported.

He died at UCLA hospital.

Jackson was reportedly planning a comeback and was living in LA while rehearsing a series of 50 sold-out shows in London, the Los Angeles Times has reported.

Michael Jackson suffers heart attack and dies: TMZ | The Courier-Mail


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

holy crap! I gotta be honest the last few years have really made me wonder about this guy but no one deserves to die at 50!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK the news just said he's in a comma, his death has not been confirmed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I generally don't rely on TMZ as a news source. But I did just see that on my local fox channels although they said it wasn't confirmed.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK it has been confirmed he has died... RIP MJ


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> holy crap! I gotta be honest the last few years have really made me wonder about this guy but no one deserves to die at 50!


Well that depends, if he was a kid toucher, then he got what he deserved, but if he was just a troubled guy who got in trouble for being nice to kids because some greedy parents wanted his money, than no, he didn't deserve it. I guess only Michael Jackson and those kids will ever know the truth.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

RIP. Only God can judge him now.


----------

